# Anyone riding Orbea steel?



## AJS

Like the Zona, Ultrafoco carbon, Spirit, Spirit Carbon? The Spirit's are new for this year, so probably not many on the road yet.


----------



## 0119

*Riding Zona.....*

and loving every minute of it. I got a 2003 Zona frameset that was NOS in September. Light, fast, comfortable and gorgeous. Silver with a black fade flaame that the rep said was "water sublimated" instead of hand painted. Interesting fact- 2003 and older models have a headtube badge. Great ride, it has added many miles to my old max.


----------



## AJS

Where'd you get it? Do they have any left? Let's see some pics of that there paint funk!

I'm on a Zona Megatube as well, though not with "Orbea" on it. Excellent frame, and the geom was done right - which is important too.


----------



## 0119

*Dealer would have to check on availability*

I went to my local shop to get a 2004 Zona frameset. I was unhappy with that years lack luster color scheme. He had already bought several high end 2003 framesets for the shop team. So he checked on the availability of any 2003 framesets. When I heard about the frames nice paint job and its $300 price I snatched it up! With a full carbon Zeus fork I ended up with a great frame for $500. Even though Orbea's are getting more popular there still a unique ride in a sea of Trek's.


----------



## AJS

WORD!

If you don't mind, give them a call when you get the chance. See if he's got any of them left in 56 or 57.


----------



## peloton

I have an 04 Orbea Zona. It's honestly the best bike I have ever owned (and I have owned a lot of high end frames). The ride quality is just that exceptional. I've built the frame up with all my favorite parts- mainly dura-ace, FSA carbon cranks, etc. It's light enought to race on, and it still feels good at the end of a century. I would definitely buy another one. The stock geometry fits me great, but you can get custom for just a little more.

I really like my Zona. I would buy another.




AJS said:


> WORD!
> 
> If you don't mind, give them a call when you get the chance. See if he's got any of them left in 56 or 57.


----------



## AJS

peloton said:


> I have an 04 Orbea Zona. It's honestly the best bike I have ever owned (and I have owned a lot of high end frames). The ride quality is just that exceptional. I've built the frame up with all my favorite parts- mainly dura-ace, FSA carbon cranks, etc. It's light enought to race on, and it still feels good at the end of a century. I would definitely buy another one. The stock geometry fits me great, but you can get custom for just a little more.
> 
> I really like my Zona. I would buy another.


I'd have to say the same about my Raleigh Pro (Zona Megatube). But I'm always looking for another frame like it, as long as the geom is right.


----------



## jptaylorsg

*I've got Spirit*

Well, not quite yet. I ordered an Orbea Spirit a few weeks back. Blue, without the carbon stays. They said it'd take about 5-6 weeks, and I'm trying to lose track of time so the wait won't be too hard. When I get it, I'll snap a couple of shots and post 'em, then give reports as often as possible. It'll be built up with 105 off my current bike. Sadly, it'll be a triple, for I am a Fred who needs to get in shape.
Peace


----------



## AJS

jptaylorsg said:


> Well, not quite yet. I ordered an Orbea Spirit a few weeks back. Blue, without the carbon stays. They said it'd take about 5-6 weeks, and I'm trying to lose track of time so the wait won't be too hard. When I get it, I'll snap a couple of shots and post 'em, then give reports as often as possible. It'll be built up with 105 off my current bike. Sadly, it'll be a triple, for I am a Fred who needs to get in shape.
> Peace


I was talking to Colonel's Bicycles just the other day about the same frame, (the first picture). I can tell you I'm jealous, so make sure when it arrives you keep it locked up! 

They said even if one needed a custom geom, the wait time isn't bad, as you said a month or so. And the upcharge for a custom isn't bad either, only $100. That's what I'd have to do, because their 57 is a tad too long for me on the TT and chainstay.

Congrats on a great choice. Don't worry about the triple. If that's what you need for gearing, then all the better for your ultimate enjoyment of the frame.


----------



## santosjep

*Orbea Zona*

I got one! Like a couple of folks who responded to this thread, I too love my bike too. This is a 2003 Orbea Zona I bought from Wheelworks (Belmont, MA) last August'04. The guys at Wheelworks called me that my new bike was available for pick up only a week after they ordered the frame and build kit. I was impressed  They wasted no time at all.

I've already logged a little over 1000 miles on the Zona. I can't wait to bring it out again. Perhaps after all the snow, sand and salt on the roads are gone  The last time I brought it out for a ride a couple of weeks back, I had to bring the bike to the shower to wash out all the gunk it accumulated during a 25 mile ride... 

Here are pics of the bike.


Joe


----------



## Laifer69

*wow!*

That is a gorgeous bike! Very stealthy. Best thing about black bikes is that it won't clash with the colours you are wearing, eh?



Laifer


----------



## jptaylorsg

*Status*



AJS said:


> I was talking to Colonel's Bicycles just the other day about the same frame, (the first picture). I can tell you I'm jealous, so make sure when it arrives you keep it locked up!
> 
> They said even if one needed a custom geom, the wait time isn't bad, as you said a month or so. And the upcharge for a custom isn't bad either, only $100. That's what I'd have to do, because their 57 is a tad too long for me on the TT and chainstay.
> 
> Congrats on a great choice. Don't worry about the triple. If that's what you need for gearing, then all the better for your ultimate enjoyment of the frame.



Hey, have you made a move on an Orbea steel steed? I ordered my Spirit the first week of January, and I'm still waiting for it. The LBS says the importer can't get an ETA from the Orbea factory in Spain. I'm getting pretty frustrated and starting to eye other frames out of spite, like the Airborne Valkyrie, for instance ...


----------



## AJS

No I haven't, not yet. I'm working on getting this Zona Megatube Raleigh tuned in where I want it first.

But Colonel's shop was telling me that the wait wasn't that long - 4 to 6 weeks I think he said. But all of the bike mfg's are probably swamped right now, the season is underway and everyone wants to get on the road.

You've already waited this long, why not hang in there for a little longer. It'll be a damned good frame I would say.


----------



## santosjep

Thanks Laifer69!

I was going for the "stealth look" for this bike. Truthfully, I intitially wanted to get the 2003 Team Euskatel team design (blue/orange) but changed my mind when I saw the gloss black paint in the catalog  and glad I did just that.

Joe


----------



## jptaylorsg

*The waiting is the hardest part*

With apologies to the great Tom Petty ...
LBS called today. He started hassling his rep and really making noise. I guess the delay was that they didn't have the tubing from Columbus when the order came in. He said he expects it should be about two weeks, so I'm guessing 3. I'm just riding the old Giant and trying to be patient. I figure I'll be one of the first this side of the pond to have the Spirit. (at least that's what I'll claim on this forum and to my friends.)





AJS said:


> No I haven't, not yet. I'm working on getting this Zona Megatube Raleigh tuned in where I want it first.
> 
> But Colonel's shop was telling me that the wait wasn't that long - 4 to 6 weeks I think he said. But all of the bike mfg's are probably swamped right now, the season is underway and everyone wants to get on the road.
> 
> You've already waited this long, why not hang in there for a little longer. It'll be a damned good frame I would say.


----------



## AJS

jptaylorsg said:


> I figure I'll be one of the first this side of the pond to have the Spirit. (at least that's what I'll claim on this forum and to my friends.)


LOL! I think you might be at that! I'd love to have one myself. Which are you getting - the CF triangle version or the all-steel? Either would be fine in my book.

If you get the CF version, do yourself a favor and get the 'matching' Muscle fork as well for the front end. I (and santosjep) can heartily recommend it. I just got one on my Zona frame and it's a great unit. 

Heck, get the Muscle even if you get the all-steel version! You won't regret it.


----------



## jptaylorsg

*too late*

I actually already got a fork for it. I got an Easton EC70 on sale for $99, which was pretty hard to pass up. It's lighter than the comparable Muscle fork, not that I'm a weight weenie, but I ain't complaining, either. If I hadn't found that deal, I woulda gone with the Muscle, but the savings was too great to ignore. The bike is all steel. I like the classic look of the rear end a bit better than the look of the carbon triangle, and again liked the cost break. I might get a cf rear triangle on the next bike. Depends.



AJS said:


> LOL! I think you might be at that! I'd love to have one myself. Which are you getting - the CF triangle version or the all-steel? Either would be fine in my book.
> 
> If you get the CF version, do yourself a favor and get the 'matching' Muscle fork as well for the front end. I (and santosjep) can heartily recommend it. I just got one on my Zona frame and it's a great unit.
> 
> Heck, get the Muscle even if you get the all-steel version! You won't regret it.


----------



## AJS

jptaylorsg - 

Did you take delivery of the Spirit yet, or are they still making you wait?


----------



## jptaylorsg

*Just about...*



AJS said:


> jptaylorsg -
> 
> Did you take delivery of the Spirit yet, or are they still making you wait?



I got a call from the LBS yesterday. He's a really good guy and is probably more exasperated than I am. To give you an idea how cool they are, last year they offered to order an Orbea Zona in a 61 just so that I could look at it. They said if I wanted it, fine, but if not, they didn't mind. This might be normal for a good LBS, but I thought it was nice. Anyway, he said the frame has arrived in the states and will be moved along soon, so I'm hoping he'll have it in a week or less. I'll have them build it up and snap a shot or two. Fingers crossed. It's getting close. On the bright side, we're buying a bike for the wife this weekend, and we'll start riding together soon.


----------



## AJS

Well at least you know it made it across the Pond. There aren't too many shops that'll order a frame like that without some kind of monetary commitment. Cool LBS.

Post 'em when you got 'em!


----------



## jptaylorsg

*It's in!*



AJS said:


> Well at least you know it made it across the Pond. There aren't too many shops that'll order a frame like that without some kind of monetary commitment. Cool LBS.
> 
> Post 'em when you got 'em!


All right. The shop has called. They have the bike. They'll build it up Wednesday or Thursday. Funny thing happened between the factory and the LBS, though. The full-steel Spirit turned into the Spirit with the carbon seat stays. Long story short, Orbea screwed up, sent the wrong frame, doesn't know when the full steel will be available, and said I could have the steel/carbon for $1,000, rather than ~$1,300 MSRP. Pretty sweet deal. Even though I very slightly prefer the look of the full steel (by maybe 5%), I'm pretty excited to get this one at this price. Hopefully it'll be built up by this weekend. I'll post the pics then.
Out


----------



## AJS

jptaylorsg said:


> All right. The shop has called. They have the bike. They'll build it up Wednesday or Thursday. Funny thing happened between the factory and the LBS, though. The full-steel Spirit turned into the Spirit with the carbon seat stays. Long story short, Orbea screwed up, sent the wrong frame, doesn't know when the full steel will be available, and said I could have the steel/carbon for $1,000, rather than ~$1,300 MSRP. Pretty sweet deal. Even though I very slightly prefer the look of the full steel (by maybe 5%), I'm pretty excited to get this one at this price. Hopefully it'll be built up by this weekend. I'll post the pics then.
> Out


Ya lucky bastid!! How can I get in on that deal?  

Let us know how you like the ride, and we want pics!


----------



## jptaylorsg

*Eat Your Heart Out*



AJS said:


> Ya lucky bastid!! How can I get in on that deal?
> 
> Let us know how you like the ride, and we want pics!


I've seen pics of your Raliegh, though. You're rockin' steady with that bike. Very nice!


----------



## AJS

jptaylorsg said:


> I've seen pics of your Raliegh, though. You're rockin' steady with that bike. Very nice!


Yeah, it's a decent rig. Thanks mon.


----------



## jptaylorsg

*Saw it today!!*



AJS said:


> Yeah, it's a decent rig. Thanks mon.


Dropped off the old sled at the LBS for the transfer. Saw the new frame. Orbea screwed up in two directions. The frame was supposed to be blue and all steel. Instead, it's black with the carbon rear end. At least they got the size right. Not too worried about the color, to be honest, and the price is right. The frame is beee-oooooo-tiful, but I may be biased. The guy said the bike should be ready Friday afternoon. Should have pics up before the end of the weekend.
Squaw!!!!!!


----------



## AJS

It sounds like they're swamped with orders right now and didn't have any all-steel made up or in reserve, so they sent you what they had. What the heck, getting the CF rear end for free I wouldn't complain too much about the color. Not like the black is horrible looking. 

The good thing about the all black is any color of tires, tape, saddle will look OK. You get sick of one color, you can change to something else after the tires/tape wear out.


----------



## santosjep

*Cooooooooooolnessssss!*



jptaylorsg said:


> Dropped off the old sled at the LBS for the transfer. Saw the new frame. Orbea screwed up in two directions. The frame was supposed to be blue and all steel. Instead, it's black with the carbon rear end. At least they got the size right. Not too worried about the color, to be honest, and the price is right. The frame is beee-oooooo-tiful, but I may be biased. The guy said the bike should be ready Friday afternoon. Should have pics up before the end of the weekend.
> Squaw!!!!!!


Black Orbea!!!!  lovely day, isn't it?  Enjoy!

Joe


----------



## AJS

santosjep said:


> Black Orbea!!!!  lovely day, isn't it?  Enjoy!
> 
> Joe


I for one would be singing the Ren & Stimpy "Happy! Joy!" song.


----------



## santosjep

AJS said:


> It sounds like they're swamped with orders right now and didn't have any all-steel made up or in reserve, so they sent you what they had. What the heck, getting the CF rear end for free I wouldn't complain too much about the color. Not like the black is horrible looking.
> 
> The good thing about the all black is any color of tires, tape, saddle will look OK. You get sick of one color, you can change to something else after the tires/tape wear out.



EXACTLY!!! I for one will be changing the bartape and tires of my black Orbea (as they will be due to be replaced then) to RED by mid summer before the Red Ribbon Charity ride.  Wow.. red ribbon and tires.. red ribbon.. what a coincidence. 

Joe


----------



## santosjep

*Dude... It's Friday... or haven't you noticed ?*

Hey jptaylorsg!

Are you counting the hours until you pick your new Orbea up? I would be!!  Well, I actually did count the hours last year when I got mine.. I know I need help..

Well, let us know how the ride turns out and please... do not.. I repeat.. do not let this weekend pass without you putting up a picture or 2 of your new ride! 

Ride safely!


Joe


----------



## jptaylorsg

*Got it home*



AJS said:


> Like the Zona, Ultrafoco carbon, Spirit, Spirit Carbon? The Spirit's are new for this year, so probably not many on the road yet.


I started a new thread with pics of the Spirit and some comments.
Check it out ...


----------

